# KDE tai Gnome vanhaan koneeseen?

## gentonix

Asentelin Gentoon hieman vanhempaan koneeseen (500Mhz, 256 megatavua muistia) ja ikkunamanagerina olen käytellyt icewm:ia, mutta se tuntuu vähän arkaaiselta ja tekisi mieli käyttää jotain työpöytäympäristöä, lähinnä Gnomea tai KDE:tä, mutta pyöriikö kumpikaan noista kunnolla tämän tehoisella koneella? Olen kuullut, että ovat melkoisen raskaita. 

En viitsisi kuitenkaan vain kokeen vuoksi niitä kääntää, koska siinä menee helposti pari päivää... XFCE on tietysti yksi vaihtoehto, mutta mielellään turvautuisin siihen vasta kolmantena vaihtoehtona.

----------

## Mikessu

Eiköhän ne molemmat tuollaisella koneella pyöri. Gnomea kehutaan yleensä kevyemmäksi kuin KDE, mutta kyllä KDE:nkin saa kevyemmäksi jos siirtää siinä aloitusvelhossa ne tehosteet pienemmälle. Itse olen kokeillut KDE:tä 233Mhz koneella, jossa oli muistia 256Mt ja ainakin vähän takkuili, mutta kyllä sitä juuri ja juuri pystyi käyttämään.

----------

## Unlucky_Alf

Itselläni on kokemusta KDE:stä 450MHz K6-2, 128MB muistia ja ihan hyvin toimii. Ei kannata asentaa kaikkia KDE:n paketteja vaan vain ne jotka tarvitsee. Kääntämiseen menee vanhalla koneella kuitenkin todella kauan. Tuossa minun koneessa asennettuna vain kdebase.

Itse olen vähentänyt käännettävien ohjelmien määrää lisäksi näin:  

```
DO_NOT_COMPILE="lista ohjelmista joita et tarvitse" emerge kdepaketti1 kdepaketti2
```

Tässä on kuitenkin se huono puoli, että ohjelmat ovat riippuvaisia toisistaan ja joskus joutuu kokeilemaan mitä voi jättää pois. Onneksi on nopeampia koneita joilla testailla ensin. /usr/doc/kde_paketin_nimi/README.gz -tiedostoista löytää kunkin paketin sisältävät ohjelmat, joita voi sitten DO_NOT_COMPILEen laittaa.

----------

## jounihat

XFCE4 on kevyt ja suht monipuolinen. Tämä siis siltä varalta, jos et saa KDE:tä tai Gnomea kunnolla toimimaan.

----------

## nickshub

Vanhemmillani käytössä 800MHz Duron, 256MB muistia ja työpöytänä Gnome. Kyllä tuolla surffaa, hoitaa sähköpostit ja kuuntelee nettiradiota ihan mukavasti. Annan ääneni kuitenkin XFCE4:lle jos Gnomen helpommalla käytettävyydellä ei ole merkitystä.

----------

## hanta

 *gentonix wrote:*   

> Asentelin Gentoon hieman vanhempaan koneeseen (500Mhz, 256 megatavua muistia) ja ikkunamanagerina olen käytellyt icewm:ia, mutta se tuntuu vähän arkaaiselta ja tekisi mieli käyttää jotain työpöytäympäristöä, lähinnä Gnomea tai KDE:tä, mutta pyöriikö kumpikaan noista kunnolla tämän tehoisella koneella? Olen kuullut, että ovat melkoisen raskaita.

 

velipoika käytteli gnome 2.4:sta ihan sujuvasti p2 333MHz konellaa jossa oli 256Mt muistia. ei tuo minustakaan mitenkään tuskaista ollut, vaikka ei nyt ihan nopeintakaan.

itselläni projektikone on jotakuinkin kuvailujasi vastaaava p3, ja olen siinä pyörittänyt niin gnomea kuin kde:takin ilman sen kummempaa tuskastumista. molemmat varmasti menettelevät (tietysti riippuen mikä prossu on kyseessä).

xfce on myös ihan käypä vaihtoehto, vaikka pidänkin itse enemmän gnomesta.

----------

## Toomuch

Kyllä KDE tuollaisessa koneessa toimii ihan hyvin, Gnomea olen kuullut haukuttavan raskaammaksi mutta omat kokemukset ovat lähes olemattomat.

t

----------

## Deranger

Itse en lähtisi asentamaan mitään KDE:tä tai Gnomea. Itse suosin *boxeja. FluxBox käytössä tällä hetkellä ja se on erittäin nopea ja mukavan näköinen.

----------

## gentonix

No nyt on Gnome käännetty ja kyllä tämä loppupeleissä aika tahmaiselta tuntuu. Kiintolevyn rassaaminen tuntuu kasvaneen toiseen potenssiin ja muutenkin välillä tuntuu pitävän lyhyitä (ja vähän pitempiäkin) miettimistaukoja. Taidanpa siis siirtyä ihan suosiolla käyttämään sitä XFCE:tä...

----------

## Rakshasa

Aikoinaan käytin ihan "työ"koneenani kotosalla 200mhz pena mäxää ja siinä oli valtavat 32megaa muistia, vaikka olisi ollut 330 PII:kin nurkissa, mutta ei oikein tilaa sille. Käyttis oli SuSE 8.2 ja työpöytänä sen mukana tullut gnome. olihan tahmasta, mutta urheasti käyttelin silti XD

Nyt sit taas on Coppermine 650+128M ja AXP 2000++512 ja ikkunointimanagerina en suostu käyttämään muita (siis raskaampia) kuin enlightenment 16.7.1+aa.

----------

## Zarhan

Erittäin oleellinen vinkki ainakin KDE:n suhteen vanhoissa koneissa: Prelink.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/prelink-howto.xml

Elikkä noudattakaa näitä ohjeita niin saa huomattavasti ripeämmäksi, ero voi olla yli puolet (mikä vanhassa koneessa tosiaan tuntuu). Käynnistysajan lyheneminen 30 sekunnista vaikkapa kymmeneen on aika kova juttu. KDE hyötyy tuosta erityisesti koska se on C++:lla koodattu ja käyttää oliofeatureita pirusti => hyppytaulukoita laskettavana.

Kriittistä ei ole prossun nopeus vaan muistin määrä, 256 MB:llä tulee toimeen ja 384:lla se jo lentää.

----------

